# Fabulous reference!



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I am in the process of planning an expansion on my property, and received this book as a suggestion when searching for reference materials. 

"The Small Scale Dairy" by Gianaclis Caldwell (http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1603585001?pc_redir=1407230230&robot_redir=1)

It is an absolute "must have", in my opinion, for anyone looking to set up a dairy on any scale-- commercial or no. 

This author also published "The Small Scale Cheese Business" which is an awesome guide to homestead creamery (meaning a cheese business from milk produced on your farm, by your animals). It covers everything from animal health to marketing your cheeses. 

I feel entirely blessed to have found these two books, and wanted to share them with everyone here! Please feel free to post other book suggestions, especially pertaining to building and operating a small commercial dairy!


----------



## Smitty0560 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for posting the info.

I'd love to pick up a copy of each. If only I could actually put either one to use.

Oh well, might be good reads eventually either way.

Good luck with the expansion!


----------

